# glock specs here.....



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

with as much crap as i give the glockophiles here i figure that maybe this can be of some use to you guys.

i found the basic specs for most models here ....

GlockStore.com - Glock Parts & Accessories, Glock Magazines & Apparel


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks, Ted.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Awwww Ted, how sweet. Are you getting closer to coming out of the closet and admitting you secretely want a Glock of your own?:anim_lol: You know you want one. Everybody's getting them. Come on, join the cult....er....I mean club.:mrgreen:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

SMann said:


> Awwww Ted, how sweet. Are you getting closer to coming out of the closet and admitting you secretely want a Glock of your own?:anim_lol: You know you want one. Everybody's getting them. Come on, join the cult....er....I mean club.:mrgreen:


LOL....i have owned many many glocks, i sold some of the first glocks in the country when i owned a gun shop in cal... the ones i owned were store inventory, i didnt keep any for myself..... way back before the "new york trigger" ..... didnt like them then, dont like them now. but i have shot my share of them.


----------

